# Too many contextless queries



## Cath.S.

Hi, Mike,  
I decided to start this thread as a lot of us in the French-English forum get _very annoyed_ at people asking for translations of single words or phrases without providing context of any kind, which makes it nearly impossible to provide an appropriate answer - other than by chance!  

So how could we entice new members to provide context when they ask their question?

Could there be a note visible by all forum users whenever they start a new thread, a few inescapable lines saying something like:

* Please help us to help you by providing context to your query.*
*The easiest way to do so is to quote the sentence that contains the word/phrase you're requiring help about.*
*If this is impossible, try and briefly explain where you encountered it.*
*Thanks! *
*?*


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Equeule,

We had a similar conversation recently.  Here is one fine idea from GarryKnight:


> So I agree with Phryne: we could ask for context just once then refrain from replying again until such context is given. It wouldn't go against my concept of willingness to help since you simply can't help in this situation other than by requesting more context. Trying to go beyond this is like trying to force-feed a bulimic, and it just won't work.



We are also testing a Thread Starter form that will require context.  It is being used in the SP special terminology forum, and when we have a little more history with it, we are likely to modify it for use in the general language forums.  It cannot force a member to give useful context, but it certainly improves the odds.

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## timpeac

What's the Spanish for "to get"?


----------



## DDT

timpeac said:
			
		

> What's the Spanish for "to get"?



And in French ???   

Jokes aside, you did make the point, Tim. I fully agree with egueule about the fact that the FR-EN forum is invaded by threads where no context is provided.
You might have noticed some of the most active foreros often happen to post invitations to add some context, so do I. 
Personally I already follow the quoted (above) suggestion: "we could ask for context just once then refrain from replying again until such context is given"

A Thread Starter form that requires context might be a good solution, we'll see...   

DDT


----------



## Jana337

DDT said:
			
		

> "we could ask for context just once then refrain from replying again until such context is given"



This is hardly enforceable, I am afraid. You will not convince all members to ignore contextless questions. There are occassionally brand new members who start their "career" here not by asking a question but by replying to one. How would you inform them about give-one-chance-only rule?

I would prefer this: Until a certain level of seniority (say 100 posts) a window with "Have you provided enough context?" should pop up whenever the member clicks on Submit New Question. Is this the principle of the Thread Starter that some of you were talking about?

Jana


----------



## DDT

Jana337 said:
			
		

> This is hardly enforceable, I am afraid. You will not convince all members to ignore contextless questions. There are occassionally brand new members who start their "career" here not by asking a question but by replying to one. How would you inform them about give-one-chance-only rule?
> 
> I would prefer this: Until a certain level of seniority (say 100 posts) a window with "Have you provided enough context?" should pop up whenever the member clicks on Submit New Question. Is this the principle of the Thread Starter that some of you were talking about?
> 
> Jana



I was just quoting something I fully agree with, I didn't mean it's a rule everyone is supposed to follow 
As I wrote it's the attitude I am personally adopting so that as long as a member doesn't provide any context after being invited to I choose not to post any further

DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

Jana337 said:
			
		

> This is hardly enforceable, I am afraid. You will not convince all members to ignore contextless questions. There are occassionally brand new members who start their "career" here not by asking a question but by replying to one. How would you inform them about give-one-chance-only rule?
> 
> I would prefer this: Until a certain level of seniority (say 100 posts) a window with "Have you provided enough context?" should pop up whenever the member clicks on Submit New Question. Is this the principle of the Thread Starter that some of you were talking about?
> 
> Jana



Jana,
Have a look in the ST sub-forum in Spanish. click the "Start a thread" button and you will see the entire form. We wouldn't use the source and target language parts for the general forums, but the rest may well be useful.

regards,
Cuchu

PS- until we began using this form, some of the worst offenders were the more senior members!!  DDT is notorious for this... Search for the Pickled altimeter thread for a fine example  It's a classic!


----------



## fetchezlavache

so what's stopping us from extending the use of that form then ?


----------



## mkellogg

I see two things we might be able to do.

1. Put Equele's sentence in there, in bold.  Possibly even add a checkbox that says "I have provided context" that they have to click if we want to get more serious.
- That solution is easy.

2. Modify the New Thread form like we have in the Spanish Specialized Translations forum.  We could add a separate box for an Example Sentence.

I think we should try the first one as suggested by Equele and see how that goes.

Mike


----------



## fetchezlavache

ah the checkbox idea is great !! 

solution 1 seems fine. what do others think ?


----------



## Jana337

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Jana,
> Have a look in the ST sub-forum in Spanish. click the "Start a thread" button and you will see the entire form. We wouldn't use the source and target language parts for the general forums, but the rest may well be useful.



Great. Has there been a substantial improvement since you introduced the feature or are there ways to circumvent even such an elaborate mechanism?

Jana


----------



## DDT

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I see two things we might be able to do.
> 
> 1. Put Equele's sentence in there, in bold.  Possibly even add a checkbox that says "I have provided context" that they have to click if we want to get more serious.
> - That solution is easy.
> 
> 2. Modify the New Thread form like we have in the Spanish Specialized Translations forum.  We could add a separate box for an Example Sentence.
> 
> I think we should try the first one as suggested by Equele and see how that goes.
> 
> Mike



I like both solutions.

If to implement egueule's suggestion is technically easier, I'm all for it!

DDT


----------



## LV4-26

I'm for the first solution. Or at least, I'm willing to try it and see what happens.


----------



## Cath.S.

Thank you Mike, and thank you all for answering me, I knew this would strike a sensitive chord with you my dear friends!
I agree the checkbox idea is brilliant - what more can I say? Not much.
Thanks once again!
Let's try this and see what happens, as Jean-Michel wrote in his wisdom.


----------



## cuchuflete

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Great. Has there been a substantial improvement since you introduced the feature or are there ways to circumvent even such an elaborate mechanism?
> 
> Jana



When the ST forum opened, we required source and target languages, a sample of the material to be translated, and a background statement, in that order.  Results were fair.  More than half the sample sentences were complete, and about 10% gave useful background.

Last week we changed the order, and made background obligatory.  Have a look at the threads.  Things are much improved, I think.  We learn by trying things out.

I like Equeule's idea, and Mike's confirmation click.  We will continue to experiment until this is working well, and then we will welcome further ideas for improvement.  

thanks for helping,
Cuchu


----------



## Apus

I have learned not to open a thread the title of which is not explicit. Sorry for the poster who is very likely a nice forer@ in need of help.


----------

